# PLAYOFFS – Round 2, Game 3: #8 Warriors (0) vs #4 Jazz (2)



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

_vs_









*(8) Golden State Warriors* (0)
_vs_
*(4) Utah Jazz* (2) 









Oakland, California
Friday, May 11, 2007
7:30 pm PST










*Starting 5*
*Warriors*:







*PG* – Baron Davis







*SG* – Stephen Jackson







*C* – Andris Biedrins







*SF* – Jason Richardson







*PF* – Matt Barnes​ 
*Jazz*:







*PG* – Deron Williams







*SG* – Derek Fisher 







*C* – Mehmet Okur 







*SF* – Andrei Kirilenko







*PF* – Carlos Boozer​
*Series Results:* 

*Game 1:* Jazz 116, Warriors 112, game thread
*Game 2:* Jazz 127, Warriors 117 (OT), game thread 
*Game 3:*
*Game 4:* Sunday, May 13, 6:00pm PST, Oracle Arena, Oakland, CA
*Game 5:* (if necessary) Tuesday, May 15, TBD, Energy Solutions Arena, Salt Lake City, UT
*Game 6:* (if necessary) Thursday, May 17, TBD, Oracle Arena, Oakland, CA
*Game 7:* (if necessary) Saturday, May 19, TBD, Energy Solutions Arena, Salt Lake City, UT


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Apologies for not being on here more. I'm lucky to have even caught the game - work is always super-busy the first half of the month. I'm probably going to miss this game on the account of some God Damn Trojans (buddy is graduating Marshall today - post ceremony celebrations are most likely nowhere near a bar w/ ESPN on).

After the games in Utah, say what you want about how much the loss hurt, we played like crap for both games and _still _had opportunities to win both games. W's have got to recognize that and hold serve. Win 2 at home, and all of the sudden you've got momentum going into Game 5.

essbee said it in another thread - we have GOT to go deeper into our bench. I'll say this at nausea: play Azubuike before Pietrus (Pietrus has to play 5 horrible games to have 1 productive one it seems). 

And I'm starting to feel sorry for Monta. That shot of him hiding under a towel after getting pulled - I hope kid can work things out. For his own sake *and *for the sake of the Warriors' playoff success.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

HOORAY!!! I GET TO WATCH THE GAME!!!!!!!

i agree...buike should play before pietrus. Pietrus is too inconsistent to be playing in the playoffs. 

As for monta...Nellie just hasnt given him a chance. I want to see monta play 30 - 35 minutes this game. And if he continues to struggle, then just dont play him...

Hopefully me watching the game gives the warriors some luck and we can win this game!!!!

Good Luck Warriors!!!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Come on Warriors, really need this one.
Heading back to Oracle is obviously a huge advantage, hopefully the crowd is into it as much as they were against dallas.

good luck guys


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm expecting the noise in the oracle arena to be off the wall, please don't disappoint the only fan here in minnesota!


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

go warriors


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

hollywood476 said:


> I'm expecting the noise in the oracle arena to be off the wall, please don't disappoint the only fan here in minnesota!


Dude, is Oracle really that loud? I never really noticed it. Hrm....


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

15 - 0 Run!!!! U See Jacksons Dunk!!!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

J-Rich for 3!!!! hits the 3 on th buzzer to give the warriors a 3 point lead!!!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

I hate it when the Warriors get a big lead. We don't play any defense and we don't execute as well on Offense. 

Our 30 point lead has been cut down to 19. Hopefully the Warriors can keep there lead and win the game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

<a href="http://www.jokeroo.com/extremevideos/protester_drop_kicks_cop.html">Protester Drop Kicks Cop</a> - I hope Oakland fans don't do this to Jazz fans after the game:lol:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Baron Just Turned Kirlinko Into A Poster


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Now that was just sick, flat out sick, man is this team a thrill to watch


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah Mother ****er!!!!!


Warriors Win Mother ****er!!!!!!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Jason Richardson
On Baron's Fourth Quarter Dunk
“It was the greatest dunk I have ever seen with my eyes in person.”
http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/...pod_070511.asx


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FdfzRh3IdtU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FdfzRh3IdtU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)




----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Man... BDiddy is just... BDiddy! It's amazing...! WOW...!


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

that was SICK


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

video links via KTVU


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-a6JLiPzlRo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-a6JLiPzlRo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------

